# Any Waterfowl guys?



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Just got into duck/goose hunting this year and love it, lots of fun! Having trouble finding places to go, anybody have any suggestions or know anybody willing to give permission/lease? Any help it appreciated, thanks!

Adam


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Adam I hunt mainly goose however when I get the chance to bang on some ducks I jump at it. I have several small ponds that I can hunt however I have the best luck out on Anna. I use a floating blind attached to my Lowe BigJon.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks, I dont have a boat yet ...could be coming sooner than later tho. I work at North Anna, too bad we cant hunt in there, watched a dozen mallards and two black ducks in a pond there last week.


----------

